# new release - IIIK



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Two days ago I received a parcel with the new IIIK by Accucraft Germany, designed and commissioned at Accucraft by Lorenz Schug. This is the second of the series of early locomotives of the beautiful Saxony 750mm lines http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sächsische_III_K The tiny IK was already released three years ago and as some of you may know, a 1:1 replica of this class of locomotives has been very recently completed and is now in service. The IK is a sweet little locomotive, probably the smallest prototype based Accucraft to date. It is also a wonderful performer, I was so amazed with the capabilities of this little lokie that I did not hesitate a moment before ordering the IIIK. Now it came (#7) and here are some of my initial impressions. First was a surprise upon opening the parcel. The locomotive com packed in an extremely handsome dark red box, similar to gray boxes used by Kiss. I think this is a definitive step forward in the quality of packaging and I hope this will become a new Accucraft's standard. Inside the box, we find the old but improved packaging, with somewhat cheap looking plywood base. The locomotive is protected by well fitted styrofoam elements, wrapped in plastic and secured with multiple layers of tape, an approach sometimes referred to as "mummification" The (two) sweet red ribbons are there, do not worry;-)... This inner packaging is not as neat as that found on Kiss (electric) locomotives, and I hope that Accucraft will learn more from Kiss in this respect. Obviously, there are pros and cons of both types of packaging. The mummification does not require bolting the locomotive frame to the (strong and pretty looking) base as is done by Kiss, and therefore there is no need to provide special unprototypical mounting ports in the frame. On the other hand, mummification is always somewhat risky as it exercises substantial force on the superstructure, even with protective shape fitted foam inserts. But even more importantly, it is a major job to repack any Accucraft locomotive for transport (if you sell one or move house yourself) while packing a Kiss locomotive requires fastening a couple of screws and can be done in a matter of minutes, literally. Back to the IIIK, this is probably the most unusual of the "mass" produced locomotives ever. 'Mass' is a bit of an exaggeration as I believe a total of 100 engines has been produced and no production rerun is going to be made. But 100 is a large number on today's live steam market. So what is so unusual? Mainly the prototype features, all nicely reproduced on the model, although only partly functional. The prototype had an intricate if strange looking Klose articulation system, and this is featured on the model, albeit in a non-functional form http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/LOCOLOCO/klose/klosetothe.htm The Gooch valve gear is hidden behind the Klose system and it drives the piston valves. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephenson_valve_gear#Gooch_valve_gear This is partly functional, as reversing is done with a reverser block hidden between the cylinders. These cylinders are hidden inside the frame and invisible from outside. They drive the middle axle of the 0-6-2 wheel arrangement, through rods and eccentrics hidden between the frames under the boiler. All this gives an impression of an immensely complicated machinery, just as the prototype. At the same time, the essence of operation of this model locomotive is trivially simple, yet extremely robust, using piston valves and a block. The same system was used on the IK, where it proved capable of delivering sweet running at no complexity whatsoever. I have yet to verify running capabilities of the IIIK, so far I only tested it on the "blocks", or rather on three wine corks of Australian origin vintage 2007... On the blocks the locomotive performed OK, it seems more stiff than IK perhaps due ot the enormous amount of moving components. This should loosen up within a few running sessions. The running time was considerably shorter than that of my IK which suprisingly has a smaller boiler. I do not know the reason for this, it may be the case that I only managed partly to fill the gas tank, I had problems with leaking gas valve. Anyway, short meant 20+minutes. The IK delivers over 30 minutes running time which is absolutely amazing for such a small thing. The burner on the IIIK also seemed a bit noisier, but perhaps I did not run any steam for too long at home... In any case, the size of the boiler is comparable with that of the upcoming Mason Bogie, and I expect similar levels of performance, or in fact similar or better than that of the good old IK which has even shorter boiler, but of slightly larger diameter. Now a bit more about the body and the overall impression. This is a considerably larger loco than IK and I think the first for Accucraft in this size range, except for the Shays, without a tender. The cab and the frame under it are articulated, just as per prototype. This is also why the roof consists of two independently opened parts which also resulted in a funny combination of two systems of roof hinges, the old type massive hinges for the front part, and the thin wire hinge for the main roof part. The rear articulated cab part did not seem level to me, so I fitted a spring on one of the two pins holding it under the cab. This helped the appearance and I hope it will also work well on the track. The overall finish of the locomotive is immaculate, just as was the case with IK. The locomotive is equipped with R/C mounting gear designed to hold standard micro-servos (I forgot which type, Mr Schug provided me with numbers for the IK, I am sure he will do the same for the IIIK) There is even a place provided for mounting a main R/C switch under one of the tanks, although how to detach this tank is unclear to me. It may be painful, and there are no illustrations to explain how to do this. In fact the locomotive came without any manual or booklet at all. Still, we all know how to operate a live steamer so this is no problem, however, for novice enthusiasts such a manual would be helpful, and it would be helpful for anyone who wants to disassemble the locomotive, for example in order to fit the above mentioned R/C switch and other components. Finally, perhaps the sweetest small thing. For the first time in the history of Accucraft made locomotives, the lubricator drain is practically invisible. These oversize, super ugly drains drive me insane, well maybe not, but they do not really fit on super-detailed highly accurate models which Accucraft recently produced. Hopefully the IIIK signals a change. A similar, pretty tiny valve is fitted to a pipe diverting water from a check valve and is located on the other side of the locomotive than the lubricator drain valve. This again looks perfectly unobtrusive, in fact I did not even notice the valve until I attempted to trace where the pipe originating on the backhead ends. It was not very easy to trace in fact, but in the end I found it! This really made me smile, small and unobtrusive is so beautiful on our model locomotives! To make this story complete, I must say that I would prefer a boiler drain rather than overfill valve, as I really do not see myself ever using this overfill or check valve, while I would definitely make use of a boiler drain valve!! I think that in the light of the recent "water discussion" we should suggest to Accucraft to equip boilers with boiler drain valves rather than pretty useless overflow drains. So what is the overall verdict? I think this is another very successful project by Lorenz Schug and you should be tempted to get this locomotive regardless whether you run on 45mm or 32mm track as it can run on both - just as the IK, the IIIK is also regaugeable. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi 
PS hera are a few photos.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi 
Thanks for the review, interesting rollers for test runs!


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 21 Sep 2009 05:57 AM 
Two days ago...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...as the IK, the IIIK is also regaugeable. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi 




never mind...


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

*Oh!!!* 

I am quite disappointed that the Klose linkage does not actually work... I found it fairly easy to build mine and I admit that the derivation of the maths took about 6 months of scribbling to "reverse engineer" the equations required.

regards

ralph

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/klose.html


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Ralph, thanks for the link. That looks like a nice project! Well, regarding the IIIK, Accucraft prefers robustness and simplicity over prototypical function. It is understandable in this small scale. Roundhouse goes even further. At least in terms of appearance Accucraft makes splendid looking locomotives, especially if the lubricator drain is concealed like on the IIIK;-)... With all drivers flanged, IIIK negotiates LGB R3 radius, if you want smaller R2 radius, you need to get blind drivers from Mr Schug. To make the Klose linkage functional, you would also need articulated first and third driving axle. I am not sure how this is done on the prototype of IIIK. Probably Klein-Lindner or Luttermoeller system were used. http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/LOCOLOCO/klienlindner/klienlindner.htm (notice Klein is misspelled in this text) http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/LOCOLOCO/luttermoller/luttermoller.htm How did you solve this in your project? Of course if these solutions were used IIIK would be able to negotiate R1 or less!! For me personally this would not be required as I never run live steam on anything tighter than R3. Also, it is likely that the cost of the locomotive would be substantially higher if all these systems were applied. Best wishes, Zubi PS here is a link to the video of IIIK running on ';-) plenty enough motion for me;-) IIIK


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

On the original IIIK the horn guides had wide slot to them -so they never actually "escaped" despite the movement on the axles. I elected to use a sprung sub chassis the mechanics of which can be seen at the bottom of the first sequence of drawings in Klose.html.

viz:

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/klosepic8.jpg

and

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/klosepic9.jpg

Now you have no excuse not to make it work..... (!)


regards

ralph


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Chris Scott on 21 Sep 2009 12:11 PM 
Posted By zubi on 21 Sep 2009 05:57 AM 
Two days ago...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...as the IK, the IIIK is also regaugeable. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi 




never mind...












Chris, what is your point/problem? Best, Zubi


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

Posted By zubi on 21 Sep 2009 06:46 PM 
To make the Klose linkage functional, you would also need articulated first and third driving axle. I am not sure how this is done on the prototype of IIIK. Probably Klein-Lindner or Luttermoeller system were used. http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/LOCOLOCO/klienlindner/klienlindner.htm (notice Klein is misspelled in this text) http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/LOCOLOCO/luttermoller/luttermoller.htm 
Zubi,
I see the logic why the Klose gear is not working, but I agree with Ralph that it is disapointing that it does not work. As I see the Klein-Lindner axle it uses normal connecting rods, not the fancy linkage that will allow a change in connecting rod length used with Klose valve gear.

To get a good look at how Klose gear works download the file from Charlie Dockstader's valve gear site: http://www.tcsn.net/charlied/
The Klose gear module is for a 0-8-0 shown from the side and the top. The second driver from the front is a blind driver and it has the crank. The end two sets of drivers both will angle 4 degrees either way. The third driver from the front shifts from side to side to adjust to the radius of the curve. The lower slidder controls the driver angle.

Thanks for the links guys this is a very interesting valve gear.
Dan


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

But isn't the klose "length" change just a piviot point change for the rods? 

For example, in this pic, as the "trapazoidial" looking bit of movement is canted, it pulls the two rods in? 

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...0720145748 

Klein Linder has always been an interest of mine, I wonder if it has ever been done in smaller scale outside of Heywood's 15" gauge applications?


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

My wording was not good, I did not mean to sugest any of the linkage get longer or shorter. How about "effective length". Your wording is better but the visual with the Dockstader program is way better than any description I am able to write which was my main point. 
Dan


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Breaking news!! 
I just heard from Lorenz Schug that he has new lubricator drain valves for sale separately, and they fit on your existing lubricators (Accucraft) 
But this is not all. 
The real news is that the next Saxony engine planned is the VIK!!! This is an amazing prototype, some of them preserved a few in working order I believe. I will try to dig out more info and write about this separately when I get a bit more time. 
For now, here is the still unofficial info page, the prototype is expected in 10-12 months and the price will be in the range of IIIK. 
http://accucraft.de/Produkte/1_20_3..._Live_Steam_/sachsiche_vi_k__live_steam_.html 
(there is going to be an electric version too: 
http://accucraft.de/Produkte/1_20_3...0_3__elekt/Sachsische_VIK/sachsische_vik.html ) 
IMHO, this is really a wonderful narrow gauge engine. It is the direct predecessor of the VII K class most widely used these days all across Saxony 750mm lines and Harz 1000 lines. 
I can hardly wait to get one (or two;-) 
Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

Yea but! I have had the original Saxonian-Schug-Accucraft-Ruby technology Allen geared 0-6-0 steamer for a couple of years now. It is a very detailed and pretty loco. I did make some changes though like adding a Goodall valve, enlarging the fuel tank, converting the hard-to-operate cylinder drain cocks to the "automatic" mode (controlled leak/no leak under way), a steel LGB Frank S. loop coupler on the rear buffer, and a big time chuffer pipe that sounds like a Sierra Sound system. 
So far it sounds like a dream....right. Well not so, because the fuel tank is in the left hand (from the rear) bunker which insulates it from the atmosphere at first. When one first fills the fuel tank with butane it self refrigerates and the gas pressure falls so low that the burner is very difficult to light. The bunker interferes with heating the tank to operating pressure and the best method to raise gas pressure is to just wait for 30 minutes or so depending on ambient temperature. Now everything is cool (no, warm) and the burner will light right up. This is where the real fun begins. As the boiler heats up so does the fuel tank and just about the time steam is raised gas pressure goes through the roof and the stock Accucraft gas flow control becomes unadjustable. A minute or so, not even a degree, of rotation is all the attenuation that the operator has to control the fuel flow. I measured the gas tank temperature at 155 F (optically) and I forget the corresponding butane pressure from the Phillips Petroleum, but it was at very elevated pressure. I see the same problem with this loco, and I look forward to Zubi's dialog with regard to his operating experiences. 
Oh Yea......... I forgot to say that the Allen gear is all for show, doesn't articulate, and all three control valves are of the spool (piston) type. It does dress up my mantle though. 

KO-5


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 23 Sep 2009 06:53 AM 

The real news is that the next Saxony engine planned is the VIK!!! This is an amazing prototype, some of them preserved a few in working order I believe. I will try to dig out more info and write about this separately when I get a bit more time. 
For now, here is the still unofficial info page, the prototype is expected in 10-12 months and the price will be in the range of IIIK. 
http://accucraft.de/Produkte/1_20_3..._Live_Steam_/sachsiche_vi_k__live_steam_.html 
Best wishes, Zubi Interesting for sure.

There was one that found itself on the wrong side of the Czech border after WWII on the FrBB/Frýdlant line.....

http://spz.logout.cz/nostalgie/album/_p/cs_u580.html

Maybe you can coax them into that Px48 you have been wanting at this rate?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

A little update. It appears that my IIIK was accidentally sent without manual. 
Mr Schug prepared this manual himself and this is why he has to put one in 
each box upon dispatch. He now sent me a pdf of the manual and promised 
to post the original. As for the servos he suggests Hitec HS85MG and said that 
he will assist me with the installation. I just wanted to add this to the review. 
Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Two Blocked on 23 Sep 2009 10:16 AM 
Yea but! I have had the original Saxonian-Schug-Accucraft-Ruby technology Allen geared 0-6-0 steamer for a couple of years now. It is a very detailed and pretty loco. I did make some changes though [...] It does dress up my mantle though. 

KO-5 Dear Two Blocked, Well, some of us enjoy running stock locomotives straight from the box and the way they are designed. Others prefer to modify and experiment. My verdict in your case is simple, it appears that you ruined this fine locomotive. I just took my IK lokie from the shelf where it was standing since I last run it about half a year ago or so. I filled the lubricator, added butane and poured water to the top of the water gauge glass. I opened the regulator and moved the reverser forward. Then I lit the burner and let the locomotive heat up and run. It run for 35 straight minutes. What could be more simple?? Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi 
PS I filmed the entire procedure, and will try to upload somewhere, although this may be tricky due to duration!


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Here for comparison are the two sisters together, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

While for my IK test run (lasting 35min) I used *one* filling of water and gas, it is advisable occasionally to top up boiler and refill gas tank. These are the tools which you need to make running IK (or any other gas fired locomotive) an enjoyable experience. The water top up valve is from Accucraft Germany (Lorenz Schug) this is a beautiful piece (Mr Schug still has them and they fit on ALL Accucraft engines), and it works perfectly with the Roundhouse water top up bottle (in the photo). Additionally, the white nylon elements, are for fitting on CP-250 gas cartridges, commonly used in Asia and sold in Asian stores around the world. They make filling with butane gas a perfectly painless experience. Ex Aster engineer, Tamada-san made them for me and I have used them for six years now. To the best of my knowledge noone produces them. I asked Accucraft, asked Aster, still need to ask Roundhouse, so far no luck. If any of you would be willing to start making them, I am sure *all* gas fired live steamers would need 2-4 of these most useful things. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------

